# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2013 às 12:59)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual *16.7ºC*
Mínima desta madrugada *7.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2013 às 15:33)

Boas tardes.

O mês começou meio nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2013 às 17:20)

Boa tarde!

Por Viseu, o dia hoje resume-se a céu nublado, com algumas abertas pelo meio da manhã. A partir do início da tarde, chuviscou umas boas duas horas, mas só deu para pôr o chão húmido. 
O vento é fraco, está alguma neblina e ambiente fresco. A máxima foi de 14,5ºC, enquanto a mínima não baixou dos 9,2ºC.

Atual 13,9ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2013 às 18:08)

Temperatura *14.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2013 às 18:39)

Boas,a tarde foi meia nublada e continua ,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2013 às 22:36)

Boas,por aqui o manto de nuvens  a manter a temperatura estável,com 14.6ºC.

Hoje chegou a minha máquina nova Oregon WMR 180...amanhã é para a pousar no sitio .


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2013 às 22:43)

Temperatura nos *12.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite!

Dia muito cinzento hoje em Bragança tendo ocorrido algum chuvisco, a ESAB regista 13.4ºCpor agora.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2013 às 08:57)

Bons dias
Céu muito cinzento e a chuviscar 
Vento nulo
Temperatura *12.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, chuvisco e 13,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Nov 2013 às 12:46)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, o céu está nublado, com morrinha há algumas horas, mas só acumulei uns tímidos 0,5mm. O vento está fraco a moderado, do quadrante W.

Atual 14,4ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Nov 2013 às 13:21)

Aqui por CB, temos um dia um pouco roufenho, céu nublado com abertas (completamente nublado na altura deste post), humidade alta com temperatura por volta dos 15-16ºC. Sem precepitação até ao momento.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2013 às 13:46)

Céu nublado e claros  vento fraco
Temperatura *15.9ºC*
P 1021hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2013 às 14:11)

Boas,por aqui o dia nasceu nublado e continua ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Nov 2013 às 14:59)

Vai aparecendo o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura a subir para 17.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2013 às 17:16)

Segue a tarde com céu muito nublado, a chuva fraca por agora parece ter parado. 13,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2013 às 19:37)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado por aqui, com alguma chuva principalmente durante a tarde, chuva essa que ainda continua neste momento embora fraca.

Neste momento 13.5ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2013 às 19:38)

Céu muito nublado por vezes cai uns chuviscos 
Temperatura *14.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2013 às 22:04)

Boas,tarde nublada e noite meia nublada ,pinga não houve ,tudo calmo com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2013 às 22:54)

Temperatura *13.6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2013 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, a manhã está lindamente solarenga, com vento fraco e ambiente fresco, mas bem agradável.
Ontem, pelo final da tarde começou a formar uma neblina densa, e ainda chuviscou mais alguma coisa esta madrugada, uns 0,7mm. 

Atual 14,3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2013 às 12:14)

Bonita manhã de Sol aqui em Bragança, pena o eclipse ser só de raspão, pois as condições para a sua observação estão boas. 

12.1ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2013 às 13:00)

Bons dias
Céu praticamente limpo com poucas nuvens soltas
Temperatura *19.3ºC*


----------



## Serrano (3 Nov 2013 às 15:59)

15.3ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2013 às 16:33)

Céu limpo
Temperatura *15.7*
Máxima de hoje *20.3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2013 às 17:47)

Boas tardes!

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo a pouco nublado a W. O vento está fraco, fresco e, essencialmente de SW/W/NW.
O ambiente está fresco, e a arrefecer relativamente depressa, desde há uns 20 minutos.

Atual 12,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2013 às 17:50)

Boas,dia de poucas nuvens e muito sol,com 13.9ºC e vento fresco de NWN.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2013 às 19:32)

Céu pouco nublado e 9,9ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 7,4ºC / 13,1ºC


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2013 às 21:35)

Temperatura nos *10.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2013 às 21:36)

Boas,limpo e vento fresco de WNW,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2013 às 23:56)

Temperatura actual *10.1ºC*

Dados de hoje *9.7ºC* / *20.3ºC*


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2013 às 11:00)

Bons dias
Céu muito nublado e vento moderado 
Temperatura *13.7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2013 às 11:58)

Bom dia!

Manhã com alguma precipitação que rendeu 1.5mm na estação da ESA-IPB. Por agora céu nublado com abertas e está uma grande ventania, é só folhas outonais a voar por aqui.  

14.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2013 às 12:31)

Por aqui a temperatura está em *15,3ºC* (máxima até agora)

A mínima foi de 8,9ºC às 0h00. Tem sido sempre a subir!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2013 às 12:41)

Boas,dia muito nublado...mas ainda mais ventoso ,sopra forte ,com 15.7ºC HR 89%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2013 às 12:47)

Depois de um grande fim de semana no Cáceres Irish Fleadh, com dias agradáveis e noites frescas por aquela cidade extremenha Património Mundial da UNESCO, volto a Portugal e voltou também o tempo outonal...
Grande ventania pela Cova da Beira.
Ainda não chove pela cidade do Fundão mas a lareira já está acessa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2013 às 15:21)

Boas,a tarde continua cinzenta  e ventosa ,choveu aguaceiros moderados durante 5 minutos...molhou só a estrada,com 15.9ºC Hr 93%.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2013 às 16:16)

Por aqui chuva fraca,acumulada *2.2mm*
Vento agora fraco
Temperatura actual *15ºC*


----------



## JoanaRodrigues (4 Nov 2013 às 17:03)

Boa tarde.

Por acaso sabem-me dizer onde posso arranjar dados da velocidade do vento? Estou a fazer uma tese e preciso desses dados atualizados... 

Obrigada.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2013 às 18:04)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por céu nublado, com chuva fraca toda a manhã, com uma acumulação modesta de 1,0mm.
O vento esteve fraco a moderado, e o ambiente ameno a fresco.

Atual 14,3ºC, com máxima 14,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2013 às 18:30)

Boas,céu nublado e com 15.2ºC.Vento moderado .

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2013 às 19:45)

Por aqui continua a chuva 
 acumulada *6.0mm*
Temperatura *14.8ºC*


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2013 às 22:17)

acumulada até ao momento *7.7mm*
Temperatura *15ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2013 às 23:58)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de chuva fraca que durou praticamente todo o dia, com um vento fraco a acompanhar... 
atualmente esta tudo igual vento fraco e chove fraco, o termometro de mercurio marca 15.6C... 
estou sem sensor que ficou em gouveia...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2013 às 12:15)

Bom dia .

Hoje menos nuvens e mais sol ...o vento hoje mais calmo ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2013 às 12:49)

Boas!

Manhã de céu muito nublado em Bragança, por agora 16.1ºC na ESA-IPB.

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2013 às 14:16)

Boa tarde .

Sol e nuvens...algum vento ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2013 às 17:52)

Céu limpo por aqui, só na serra da Gardunha é que esta com muitas nuvens
Temperatura actual *15.1ºC*
Humidade *91%*
P 1024hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2013 às 18:27)

Boas,já com céu limpo e algum vento.com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Nov 2013 às 21:08)

Dia passado pela cidade da Covilhã e Serra da Estrela! 

Hoje subi até às Penhas da Saúde, a Serra, apesar dos crimes bárbaros que sofre todos os anos com os incêndios, continua bela.
Encantos que a Serra da Gardunha aqui no Fundão não desmereçe, pintada de tons de Outono nos Carvalhais e Cerejais... Que bela região.

Hoje não choveu e nem esteve frio, nem na serra, não havendo neve os nossos olhares perdem-se em outros pormenores que caso assim não fosse se perdiam.

Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 13ºC aqui na cidade do Fundão.


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2013 às 21:48)

Noite com céu limpo e muita humidade *98%*
Temperatura *13ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2013 às 22:10)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 13.4ºC...mínima do dia e 93% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, tornando-se nublado ao final da tarde. ainda chuviscou da parte da tarde. não houve vento. 

atualmente o céu está nublado, não ha vento e tenho 14.7ºC no termômetro de mercúrio.


----------



## Norther (5 Nov 2013 às 23:15)

Boas noites registo neste momento 12.1ºC com céu limpo e muita humidade a rondar os 80%.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Nov 2013 às 07:38)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com céu encoberto, um leve nevoeiro e sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de céu muito cinzento em Bragança, mas sem precipitação, por agora estão 14ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2013 às 12:21)

Bom dia
Depois de muito nevoeiro na cova da beira, agora céu com nuvens alternando com sol
De manhã parece que tinha chovido devido a forte orvalhada 
Temperatura actual *18.2ºC* e *76%*Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia.

Dia de com nevoeiro e continua ,com 15.1ºC e HR 94%.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2013 às 12:36)

panda disse:


> Bom dia
> Depois de muito nevoeiro na cova da beira, agora céu com nuvens alternando com sol
> De manhã parece que tinha chovido devido a forte orvalhada
> Temperatura actual *18.2ºC* e *76%*Hr
> Mínima desta madrugada *8.5ºC*


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2013 às 15:12)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *16.5ºC* e *87%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2013 às 18:28)

Boas,tarde nublada e continua por nuvens baixas,o sol mal apareceu hoje ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2013 às 18:49)

De manha o sol ainda apareceu mas a tarde foi de céu muito nublado.
Agora já vêem estrelas 
Temperatura actual *12.9ºC* e *88%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8.5ºC* / *18.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2013 às 21:06)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 12.5ºC 90%Hr.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2013 às 11:00)

Bons dias 
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *14ºC* e *89%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2013 às 11:28)

Bom dia .

Muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2013 às 18:58)

Boas,tarde foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2013 às 20:22)

Temperatura *14ºC* e *92%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2013 às 21:16)

Boas,vento fraco,com 13.6ºC 91%Hr.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2013 às 22:40)

Temperatura actual *13.6ºC* e *96%Hr*

Dados de hoje *10.2ºC* / *17.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2013 às 07:33)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com o céu escuro, está tudo molhado e não ha vento, sigo com 14.1ºC

mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## Paulo H (8 Nov 2013 às 09:11)

Por aqui, chove-se!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

Entre as 8/9h ouve rega com  aguaceiros...agora nuvens e sol ,com 16.2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2013 às 12:47)

Bons dias
Céu com algumas nuvens 
 acumulada *0.5mm*
Temperatura *17ºC* e *64%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 14:40)

Boas,nuvens e sol...vento moderado de NW,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 15:33)

Novamente nublado e algum vento,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 17:14)

Nublado e com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 18:09)

Com 13.3ºC...mínima do dia,meio nublado e algum fresco devido ao vento .

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 17.9ºC 0.7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 19:05)

Vento fresco com 12.3ºC 75%HR.


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2013 às 19:25)

Temperatura actual *12.3ºC* e *72%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2013 às 21:03)

Vai refrescando ,com 11.1ºC 80%HR.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2013 às 22:07)

Boa noite!

Vai refrescando também aqui pelo Nordeste, por agora estão 5.6ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

Depois de alguma chuva durante a noite e de uma manhã de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação, assistimos ao longo da tarde a uma diminuição da nebulosidade.


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

Passei numa ponte sobre o Vouga ( entre Ferreira d'Aves e o Sátão 40º46'15''N 7º42'O a 580 metros) por volta das 21:45 e marcava apenas 4ºC, cheguei a Viseu com 6.5ºC.
Esta noite é capaz de chegar aos negativos por lá, um dia quando for rico instalo umas quantas estações em zonas estratégicas de vales aqui das redondezas.
.
É preciso referir que isto é informação fornecida pelo termómetro do carro, mas que até costuma estar bastante coerente com a estação do ipma.


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2013 às 22:37)

Temperatura nos *9.5ºC* e *69%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2013 às 00:05)

boas

estou por Gouveia neste fim de semana, com a minha estação de volta... 
por santa comba o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, mas pouco choveu não houve vento.

por Gouveia, choveu um pouco o final da tarde, atualmente o céu esta muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 7.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2013 às 14:04)

Boa tarde! 

Dia frio em Bragança, a esta hora apenas 9.3ºC na ESA, com céu encoberto e por vezes algum chuvisco muito ligeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2013 às 17:06)

Boas,dia de sol e nuvens ,ambiente mais fresco hoje,com 13.4ºC e vento fresco.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2013 às 18:21)

Mínima de 4ºc. Por agora chuva fraca e 11.9ºc


----------



## Norther (9 Nov 2013 às 19:07)

boas tardes, dia de sol com algumas nuvens mas sol quentinho, agora registo 12.1ºC com vento N e 48% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

Boas,vento fresco de NW,com 12.3ºC 84%HR.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2013 às 19:41)

Boa noite!

Inicio de noite fria e chuviscosa em Bragança, tal como já tinha sido toda a tarde, por agora 10.4ºC na ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2013 às 21:44)

Boas,vento fraco com 11.3ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2013 às 23:17)

Temperatura actual *10.2ºC* e *93%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2013 às 02:26)

Nevoeiro cerrado há sensivelmente 4h. E também à roda de 4h que termómetro não se mexe dos 12ºc. Contudo por acaso até subiu mais uma décima 12.1ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2013 às 11:07)

Bom dia .

Já com a pressão em alta para um dia com vento fraco e nuvens altas ,com 16.3ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2013 às 11:10)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2013 às 11:57)

Ontem pela Torre estava imenso nevoeiro e vento (50 a 65 km/h) a temperatura a rondar os 2ºC e 3ºC, foi bonito .


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2013 às 12:46)

Bons dias
sol e algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco 
Temperatura *18ºC* e *61%Hr*
P 1030hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

Boas,o céu mais limpo e vento fraco e temperatura a subir,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2013 às 15:04)

Boas ...muito sol com 19.1ºC .


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2013 às 15:37)

Sol e uma agradável temperatura *20.1ºC* e *54%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2013 às 17:43)

Boas,céu limpo,tarde agradável na temperatura,para os próximos dias ainda mais ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco de NWN.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2013 às 17:58)

Temperatura actual *13.5ºC* e *80%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2013 às 21:34)

Limpo e vento fraco de N,com 13.1ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2013 às 23:02)

Temperatura actual *10.3ºC* e *87%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8.2ºC* / *20.1ºC*


----------



## Norther (11 Nov 2013 às 00:15)

Boas noites, foi mais um belo dia de sol com o céu praticamente limpo.
neste momento registo uma temperatura de 9.4ºC, vento nulo, 62%HR, 1029hpa.

A máxima de hoje 19.8ºC 
mínima de 7.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, sol, e frescura matinal! *1,6ºC* de mínima!

Neste momento já *6,6ºC*


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

Bons dias
Muito sol e uma temperatura de *19.2ºC* e *52%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2013 às 14:49)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e com temperatura de verão no dia S.Martinho ,vento fraco com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2013 às 15:26)

Bela tarde de S. Martinho também por Bragança.

*15,6ºC* actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2013 às 17:29)

Boas,tarde soalheira ,amanhã há mais,vento fraco,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2013 às 17:45)

Temperatura actual *14.5ºC* e *73%Hr*
Mínima desta madrugada *7.5ºC* Máxima *21.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2013 às 19:43)

Céu limpo e 10,8ºC por agora.

Manhã com algum gelo, geada e também nevoeiro nos vales.

Extremos de hoje: 2,9ºC / 15,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2013 às 21:12)

Boas,vento moderado de N,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2013 às 21:38)

Vento nulo 
Temperatura actual *12.9ºC* e *72%Hr*
P 1029hpa

Dados de hoje *7.5ºC* / *21.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2013 às 21:39)

boas 

durante o fim de semana andei atarefado, não tive tempo para postar mas cá fica um resumo do fim de semana por Gouveia; 

Sábado, foi um dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, bastante frio de manha. soprou um vento fraco ao final da tarde. 
temperaturas:  4.1ºC minima - 16.7ºC máxima

Domingo:  
Dia de céu geralmente nublado, com o sol a marcar presença o dia até foi agradável com um sol forte e sem vento com uma minima de 8.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2013 às 21:41)

hoje o dia por santa comba, foi de nevoeiro cerrado até por volta das 10h, depois disso céu limpo já mais quente. Não houve vento.  

temperaturas: 
6.5ºC minima
19.4ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 11.0ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Nov 2013 às 21:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,tarde soalheira ,amanhã há mais,vento fraco,com 18.7ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 22.3ºC.



ainda deu para suar um pouco debaixo do casaco . Só não o tirei porque acabei de recuperar de uma constipação , não tenho vontade de outra lol.


----------



## Norther (12 Nov 2013 às 00:36)

Boas noites registo uma temperatura de 10.7ºC, vento nulo, 41% HR, 1027hpa.

Temperaturas hoje: 
mínima 7.1ºC 
máxima 20.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Nov 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã de céu limpo e algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas da região!

A mínima por aqui ficou nos *2,5ºC*.

Por agora vou registando *5,3ºC*, aqui pelo centro da cidade!


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia

Manhã ligeiramente mais quente que a de ontem, com uma mínima de 4ºC por aqui, e com nevoeiro nos vales.

Esta manhã, às 8:00h.





Às 9:00h.





Por agora sol e 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2013 às 11:49)

Bons dias .

Estava prometido para hoje mais ...e chegou ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 22.2ºC e vai subir mais.


----------



## xtremebierzo (12 Nov 2013 às 12:20)

Hola Bos días eu son espanhol, non falo Portugués, pero si galego, vivo en Albares de la Ribera, na comarca do Bierzo na provincia de León.

Gustariame poder comentar aquí a situacion meteorológica de esta zona, aunque sexa espanha, pero tampoco vivo moi lexos de Portugal (70KM)






En canto a meteorología nevoa alta

*MInima 1.6ºC*
*Máxima 6.8ºC*











Saudos


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2013 às 13:18)

Boas tardes
Céu limpo e vento fraco 
Temperatura *20.9ºC* e *56%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2013 às 14:33)

Boas,tarde quentinha ,vento fraco,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2013 às 15:39)

Boas ,tudo calmo ainda com a temperatura estável ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2013 às 15:52)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Hola Bos días eu son espanhol, non falo Portugués, pero si galego, vivo en Albares de la Ribera, na comarca do Bierzo na provincia de León.



Bem-vindo ao fórum.

_____________________________

Mais uma tarde muito agradável e cheia de sol, 14,5ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2013 às 17:10)

Boas,o sol já se foi ,tarde quente ,com 20.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 23.5ºC .


----------



## xtremebierzo (12 Nov 2013 às 17:16)

De novo outro día sen ver o sol, como todos los días.

O final do día a maxima alcanzou 8.5ºC

Ahora mismo 6.9ºC   Nevoa


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2013 às 18:54)

Já está a começar a época dos nevoeiros que se prolongam por vários dias. Em Miranda do Douro a máxima não deve ter passado de 12ºC devido ao nevoeiro. Aqui por Bragança, com muito sol durante o dia, a máxima terá passado 16ºC na estação do IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

Boas,vento fraco com 16.9ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2013 às 21:22)

Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura actual *12.5ºC* e *86%Hr*


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2013 às 23:47)

Esta a fazer vento e a temperatura subiu 
Temperatura actual *13.8ºC* e *81%Hr*

Dados de hoje *11.1ºC* / *21.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2013 às 00:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de algum nevoeiro sobre a barragem, mas o ceu esteve sempre limpo, nao houve vento por aqui. A parte da tarde até foi quentinha 

temperaturas:

10.7ºC minima
21.2ºC máxima

atuais: céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2013 às 00:26)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Hola Bos días eu son espanhol, non falo Portugués, pero si galego, vivo en Albares de la Ribera, na comarca do Bierzo na provincia de León.
> 
> Gustariame poder comentar aquí a situacion meteorológica de esta zona, aunque sexa espanha, pero tampoco vivo moi lexos de Portugal (70KM)
> 
> ...


----------



## xtremebierzo (13 Nov 2013 às 07:57)

Por aquí nevoa e 4.5°C 

Saudos


----------



## Z13 (13 Nov 2013 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, sol bilhante e *4,8ºC*.

A mínima foi de 3,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2013 às 12:35)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e algumas nuvens baixas a virem do interior da PI ,vento moderado de NNE...ambiente quente ao sol ,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (13 Nov 2013 às 13:05)

O final foise a nevoa e temos sol 

*MAXIMA 13.9ºC*
*MINIMA 4.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2013 às 13:12)

O vento mais fraco e ambiente ao sol quente,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2013 às 14:10)

O vento moderado com rajadas fortes
Temperatura actual *18.3ºC* e *54%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2013 às 14:56)

Boas ,muito sol com 20.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2013 às 15:11)

xtremebierzo disse:


> O final foise a nevoa e temos sol
> 
> *MAXIMA 13.9ºC*
> *MINIMA 4.0ºC*



Boas fotos! Podes publicar as tuas fotos de Outono neste tópico Outono 2013


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2013 às 16:55)

O sol já se foi por aqui ,hoje mais fresco com o vento de NNE...moderado agora de tarde,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Nov 2013 às 17:45)

Boas :P

O dia amanheceu bem nublado por aqui, mas depois impôs-se o sol
Muito vento de NE e temperaturas a variar entre os 7ºC e os 13,5Cº


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2013 às 21:03)

Boas,vento de norte com 15.3ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2013 às 21:05)

boas

por aqui foi uma madrugada e inicio da manha de um autentico vendaval, o vento soprou forte até ao meio da manha, tornando-se fraco ao longo do dia. 
o sol brilhou o dia todo  

temperaturas: 

11.0ºC minima
20.0ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 13.7ºC


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2013 às 23:59)

O vento não tem dado tréguas hoje
Temperatura actual *13.5ºC* e *62%Hr*


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2013 às 00:19)

É verdade Panda, vento predominante de NE a rondar os 5 a 15 km/h e rajadas entre os 20 a 30 Km/h.
Neste momento 13.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e vento moderado de NNE...ambiente mais fresco hoje ,com 17.5ºC e a pressão em alta.


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Nov 2013 às 12:36)

Por aquí dia soleado.

*Mínima -1ºC*

*MÁXIMA 12.5ºC *(Actual)


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

Sol e vento moderado a forte
Temperatura actual *15.9ºC* e *44%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2013 às 13:58)

Boas ,sol e vento moderado de NNE,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2013 às 14:49)

Sol  com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2013 às 17:43)

Boas,o ambiente a refrescar muito rápido ,com 14.7ºC e vento muito fresco.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (14 Nov 2013 às 18:23)

O final po la tarde a máxima chegou ata *14.5ºC* 

A espera da semana próxima se con moita sorte neva algo


----------



## jonyyy (14 Nov 2013 às 18:26)

Boas

Mais um dia de muito sol e também muito vento de NE por aqui.
Temperaturas a variar entre os 4.5ºC e os 11ºC, já se nota o ambiente a refrescar, amanha à noite começa o frigorifico a ser aberto pelo S.Pedro


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2013 às 18:45)

Boa noite, por aqui extremos de *0,4ºC* e *13,5ºC*.

Por agora a temperatura cai e registo *7,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2013 às 19:08)

O vento a ficar moderado com rajadas de NNE,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2013 às 19:53)




----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2013 às 20:34)

Norther disse:


>



Fantástica


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2013 às 20:48)

boas

dia de sol e também ventoso, soprou fraco durante a manha, mas tem aumentando a intensidade mas ultimas horas sopra agora fraco a moderado. 

extremos: 

10.7ºC minima
18.2ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

Apesar deste Outono estar a ser bastante quente e chuvoso, as geadas até nem têm faltado.  Por agora registo 7ºC e céu limpo. A caminho da 8ª geada da temporada.

Extremos de hoje: 2,7ºC / 13,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2013 às 20:58)

Vento fresco de norte com 12.7ºC 46%HR.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2013 às 23:20)

E o vento continua,rajada máxima *43.2Km/h* 
Temperatura actual *11.3ºC* e *55%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *17ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2013 às 09:10)

Bom dia

Sol, alguns cirrus e 2,8ºC por agora. mais uma manhã de geada com 1,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2013 às 11:20)

Bom dia ,sol e nuvens altas ,ambiente mais fresco hoje,com 14.5ºC e vento de NWN.


----------



## xtremebierzo (15 Nov 2013 às 11:49)

Nuboso con nubosidade de norte

*minima -1.1ºC
*
Temperatura actual *10.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (15 Nov 2013 às 16:51)

Boas,

pelos meus lados ainda não estreei as negativas... 

a mínima foi de *0,4ºC* com bastante geada, e a máxima ficou em 13,0ºC.

Por enquanto ainda 11,2ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

Primeiro dia já com aspecto invernal. 

Extremos de hoje: 1,2ºC / 11,4ºC

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 7,7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (15 Nov 2013 às 19:06)

Boas
:P
Dia solarengo e fresco por aqui, agora ao fim da tarde começou a chover, neste momento chove bem e dá impressão ao bater no vidro, que vem misturada com gelo, temperatura a cair 4.5ºC à poucos minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2013 às 19:32)

Boas,a tarde foi de aumento de nuvens altas e médias,o vento já passou a fraco,ambiente na rua refrescando,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2013 às 19:53)

Boas ,e neste momento chove  e muito vento...de onde apareceu isto ,não contava ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Nov 2013 às 20:12)

boas por aqui também chove com uma temperatura de 8.7ºC e vento fraco de NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2013 às 20:16)

Continua aguaceiros fracos e com 9.2ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2013 às 20:18)

um pouco e agora céu limpo
Temperatura *7.7ºC* e *88%Hr*


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2013 às 20:25)

Segundo informações, já NEVA na Serra Da Estrela !!


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2013 às 20:49)

Devo ser neste momento uma das poucas pessoas no interior norte centro ainda com uma temperatura tão alta 8.9ºc


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2013 às 20:57)

Boas noites!

Por Viseu, hoje o dia derivou entre o limpo, pouco nublado e muito nublado. Por volta das 14h, encobriu muito, levantou-se vento moderado a forte bastante fresco, e constante. No entretanto, já esteve sol, voltou a encobrir, e agora está parcialmente nublado.

Atual 8,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2013 às 21:02)

Penhas da Saúde, há instantes:






Fotografia de Federação de Desportos de Inverno de Portugal.

0,3ºC, nas Penhas da Saúde - segundo a estação do meteocovilha.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2013 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, tornado-se muito nublado por nuvens altas ao logo do dia. o vento abrandou durante a madrugada parado completamente durante o dia. 

temperaturas: 

7.4ºC minima
17.0ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, hoje não ha vento e sigo com 10.1ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2013 às 21:54)

Boas,por aqui o céu já passou a limpo e boa descida de temperatura,cairam 0.7mm ,com 7.6ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## xtremebierzo (15 Nov 2013 às 23:28)

Tipica situacion de NE por esta zona, ceo limpio, e de momento parece que caera una boa xeada....

Os pronosticon dan neve pa esta noite, imposible ver nevar aqui con noreste, po lo muro que temos da cordillera cantabrica... non pasa nin unha nube


----------



## David sf (15 Nov 2013 às 23:38)

Uma banda de precipitação com alguma intensidade dirige-se desde o Golfo da Biscaia para sudoeste, estando neste momento na província de Palencia, onde neva a cotas relativamente baixas (700-800). É extremamente provável que a intensidade da precipitação vá diminuindo no deslocamento para sudoeste, mas é quase certo que ainda originará alguns aguaceiros no interior Norte de Portugal. É provável que até ao fim da madrugada caia alguma neve em algumas cidades como Bragança ou Guarda.


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2013 às 23:48)

Temperatura actual *5.8ºC* e *75%Hr*


----------



## Norther (16 Nov 2013 às 00:10)

Noite fresca, neste momento registo 4.0ºC com céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2013 às 00:27)

Boa noite!


Noite bastante fria aqui em Bragança, a estação da ESA-IPB já marca uns negativos *-0.2ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2013 às 00:44)

Boas
aqui por Lamego, noite fria... a rondar os 3,5 graus


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2013 às 00:54)

A noite segue com céu pouco nublado e com os carros já a ficar brancos da geada, a temperatura ronda os 0ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2013 às 02:01)

Céu a ficar muito nublado
Temperatura *4.4ºC* e *82%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2013 às 03:52)

Pois bem, aqui está difícil de baixar, ainda só vou nos 4.8ºc, lá para as 6h chego se Deus quiser aos 3ºc e qualquer coisa. 

Entretanto céu maioritariamente nublado, com alguma brisa.


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Nov 2013 às 06:34)

Auga neve por aquí

*Minima -1.2°*

Actual 1.7°

*3mm* acumulados


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Nov 2013 às 07:40)

Estou camiño de Salamanca po la autoestrada esta todo nevado a partir de 800m No puerto do manzanal hay moita difefencia entre a cara oeste que esta nuboso a outra cara que esta soleada e a neve nada maz cruzar o puerto no hay nada de neve


----------



## jonyyy (16 Nov 2013 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Cá temos a primeira amostra de inverno:P, Começou a nevar por volta das 6h muito levemente, agora parece estar a aumentar de intensidade e os telhados já comecam a tingir de branco.

É pouquinha, mas é a primeira

temperatura nos 0.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2013 às 09:07)

neste momento nas penhas da saude esta assim 






http://www.meteocovilha.com/penhas-da-saude


----------



## VitorBaia (16 Nov 2013 às 09:28)

Na Guarda, nevou o pouco que estava previsto em https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2013 às 10:52)

Bom dia ,noite e manhã fresquinho,já houve aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada,o sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens ,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (16 Nov 2013 às 11:06)

Fantástico o cenário la por cima


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2013 às 11:13)

*Neve está a cair pela primeira vez este outono na Serra da Estrela*

Publicado às 10.36


A neve está a cair pela primeira vez este outono na Serra da Estrela e uma estrada foi já encerrada.






foto ARTUR MACHADO/ GLOBAL IMAGENS/ ARQUIVO


"A estrada entre a Lagoa Comprida e os Piornos foi encerrada cerca das 08.30 horas, como medida de precaução, e os limpa-neves já estão a trabalhar", disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve nos Piornos.

Segundo a mesma fonte, a neve começou a cair "com alguma intensidade" cerca das 08.00 horas, a partir dos 1200 metros de altitude.

"Na zona da torre já se vê um manto branco", referiu.

As restantes estradas mantêm-se transitáveis.

Nos Piornos, a temperatura pelas 09.:00 horas era de um grau negativo e o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê, para este sábado, "até ao início da tarde aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 1000 metros".

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3536675


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2013 às 11:59)

O sol começa a espreitar no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.4ºC, depois de uma mínima de 2.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2013 às 12:26)

Esta foi a manhã mais fresca deste Outono, por aqui, com uma mínima de 0,8ºC.
Na estação do IPMA a mínima chegou a -1ºC.

Os carros amanheceram com uma fina película de gelo resultado do congelamento da chuva ou neve que caiu durante a noite.

Na serra ainda se mantinha uma pequena camada de neve ao início da manhã.


----------



## Norther (16 Nov 2013 às 12:30)

Encosta da Covilhã, nevava acima dos 900m e a acumulação acima dos 1000m


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2013 às 13:00)

Bons dias 
já céu com sol e poucas nuvens
Temperatura mínima de *3.9ºC* actual *8.6ºC* e *62%Hr*
Chuva acumulada *1.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2013 às 17:07)

Boas,hoje dia de outono com temperaturas de inverno ,o dia foi de céu meio nublado e agora pelo meio da tarde ficou muito nublado e está um briol do caraças ,devido ao vento moderado de N,com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Nov 2013 às 18:05)

Norther, excelentes fotos! Obrigado pela partilha, a 500km de distância sabe bem ver essas belas imagens da nossa terra...


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2013 às 18:16)

Boas a todos,
Aqui por Lamego dia frio e céu parcialmente nublado todo o dia.
Temperatura máxima - 9
Mínima de 3
Atual 7


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

Começou a chuviscar 
Temperatura *6.6ºC* e *70%Hr*


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2013 às 19:04)

Grandes fotos Dan e Norther. A Serra da Estrela está linda com essas cores de outono e neve! Belíssima combinação!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2013 às 19:49)

Boas ,o céu já passou a meio nublado sobre um vento moderado de norte e ,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (16 Nov 2013 às 20:30)

Depois de uma bela manha passada a tarde foi de céu praticamente limpo com vento fraco a moderado e temperatura a rondar os 9ºC.
Agora o vento parece que aumentou um pouco de intensidade com velocidade de 10 km/h e rajadas na ordem dos 25 Km/h de N/NE, o céu algo nublado com uma temperatura de 6.8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2013 às 21:44)

Turistas surpreendidos com a primeira neve na Serra da Estrela

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/kez3QVTk37odih4NzjW7"]Turistas surpreendidos com a primeira neve na Serra da Estrela - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2013 às 21:51)

Boas,por aqui depois de uma grande ventania de NNE,agora mais calmo e ,céu pouco nublado e com 6.5ºC 75%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2013 às 22:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas, com o sol sempre a marcar presença. 
o vento soprou moderado durante a manha. 


temperaturas: 

4.3ºC minima
12.9ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 9.0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2013 às 22:48)

Dia marcado por vento forte ao início da tarde, e por agora  segue moderado. Não vi nem uma gota de chuva, a mínima  deve ter ficado pelos 3ºc e pouco, esta maldita estação não me dá as décimas de grau no registo da mínima e máxima. Para já sigo com 8.7ºc e o céu está nublado com pequenas abertas.


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2013 às 01:04)

Dados de ontem temperatura mínima *3.9ºC* máxima *9.5ºC*

Temperatura actual *7.7ºC* e *74%Hr*
Vento moderado


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Nov 2013 às 02:59)

Depois dos 7.6ºc voltamos a 8.7ºc,  e o termómetro está indeciso entre 8.7 e 8.6ºc.


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2013 às 11:31)

9.9ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2013 às 12:17)

Bom dia .

Muito sol pela manhã e a ficar neste momento nublado,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2013 às 13:29)

Boas,nublado e vento fraco de NNE...tudo calmo ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2013 às 14:58)

Boas!

Dia cinzento aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano, por agora 11.6°C na ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2013 às 17:11)

Boas,tarde calma e nublada ,com 12.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.9.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2013 às 18:54)

Boas,por aqui vai chuviscando ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2013 às 19:33)

Ainda dei para molhar a estrada ,nublado e com 10.0ºC 80%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2013 às 21:32)

Nublado com 9.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## xtremebierzo (17 Nov 2013 às 22:12)

Ceo limpo *1.2ºC*

*Máxima 11ºC*

*Mínima 0.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2013 às 22:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, hoje sem vento. 

temperaturas: 

4.3ºC minima
15.8ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Nov 2013 às 00:09)

Céu pouco nublado durante a tarde e céu limpo de momento, com 4.7ºc.

A mínima do dia anterior ficou aquém das expectativas, com 6.8ºc


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2013 às 07:38)

Bom dia

A manhã começou com céu limpo e geada, mas nestes últimos minutos apareceu também o nevoeiro. Por agora registo 2ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2013 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela zona Oeste de Bragança está um bonito mas fresco dia de Sol, estão 6.4ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (18 Nov 2013 às 11:28)

Ceo limpo

Mínima *-2ºC*

Agora mesmo *8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2013 às 12:04)

Bom dia ,sol e nuvens,com 13.0ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Nov 2013 às 13:41)

Mínima de *3.0ºC* (07:22).

Neste momento *12.0ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2013 às 14:12)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A manhã começou com céu limpo e geada, mas nestes últimos minutos apareceu também o nevoeiro. Por agora registo 2ºC e nevoeiro.



De facto, o nevoeiro desta manhã deu para obter registos interessantes











A mínima na minha zona ficou em *0,5ºC*


----------



## Serrano (18 Nov 2013 às 15:39)

11.2ºC no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

Boas,nublado durante a tarde,com 8.2ºC e pouco nublado...tudo calmo,nada se mexe .

Dados de 6.3ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2013 às 18:58)

Z13 disse:


> De facto, o nevoeiro desta manhã deu para obter registos interessantes



Estava bonito o nevoeiro esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2013 às 19:32)

O vento já voltou mas fraco de NW,já fez subir a temperatura para os 9.0ºC 74%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2013 às 20:45)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro gelado e cerrado que durou até por volta do meio dia. 
de tarde o sol apareceu, mas o céu esteve geralmente nublado.  não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

3.8ºC minima
14.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado sem vento e sigo com 9.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2013 às 21:16)

O vento continua fraco de NWN a manter a temperatura estável,com 9.2ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2013 às 01:01)

Temperatura *6.1ºC* e *83%Hr*


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

Bom inicio de tarde!

Hoje temos um dia de sol com poucas nuvens e vento fraco na região Transmontana. As previsões indicam a manutenção do tempo estável nos próximos dias mas com uma diminuição das temperaturas máximas e mínimas.

Por agora 13.7ºC na estação da Escola Superior Agrária (ESA).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2013 às 14:01)

Boas ,limpo pela manhã,nublado pelo pelo meio da manhã e novamente limpo ,hoje e agora pela tarde ambiente mais quente ,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Nov 2013 às 14:06)

ISto que temos por aquí o sur da cordillera cantabrica e puro fohen, agora mesmo e a zona mais quente de toda castilla e leon

Isto e puro *FOHEN*

*14ºC *de máxima   

*Mínima 0.9ºC*

Precipitaçao *0.2mm*

Nubes e claros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2013 às 16:29)

Boas,céu limpo e com um sol já fraco ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco de NNE.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2013 às 18:07)

Um agradável dia de Outono por aqui, bom para ir às castanhas.










Extremos de hoje: 1,4ºC / 12,7ºC (geada fraca de manhã).

Mas isto agora vai arrefecer. A temperatura já está a cair bem, 7,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2013 às 19:30)

boas

por aqui quase não apareceu o sol, esteve nevoeiro até ao meio dia, depois de tarde esteve encoberto até ao meio da tarde. não houve vento e foi um dia de frio.  esta zona tem destas coisas, volta e meia nem aparece o sol... 

temperaturas:

4.2ºC minima
12.6ºC máxima

atuais: 

agora o céu está nublado, levantou-se um vento fraco que fez subir a temperatura dos 8.5ºC que estava há pouco para os 9.2ºC


----------



## filtheskull (19 Nov 2013 às 19:45)

Z13 disse:


>




Há alguma forma de sabermos se irá haver nevoeiro de manha ?
Cumprimentos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2013 às 21:52)

Vento fraco com 10.2ºC 60%HR.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2013 às 22:00)

Temperatura actual *9.8ºC* e *55%Hr*

Dados de hoje *5.3ºC* / *16ºC*


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2013 às 00:48)

Boas noites, registo uma temperatura de 5.7ºC com vento fraco NW e céu praticamente limpo.

Mínima de hoje foi 5.0ºCC
máxima foi de 16.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2013 às 10:36)

filtheskull disse:


> Há alguma forma de sabermos se irá haver nevoeiro de manha ?
> Cumprimentos!



Mais um membro de Bragança, bem-vindo.  

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bom dia! 
Aqui por Bragança está uma manhã de Sol e estão 8ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2013 às 13:54)

Boas tardes
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura *12ºC* e *37%Hr*


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Nov 2013 às 14:25)

Nubes e claros por aquí

*Mínima -3.7ºC*

*Máxima 10ºC*


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2013 às 17:48)

Hoje a temperatura já vai com uma boa descida, actual *7.6ºC* e *56%Hr*


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2013 às 18:31)

Boas tardes neste momento registo uma temperatura de 5.4ºC
vento fraco de W
33% HR
1019 hpa 

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 5.1ºC
e máxima de 13.4ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

Oxe se nada o estropea vai caer una boa xeada

Agora mesmo *0.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2013 às 18:51)

Boa noite

As manhãs começam a ficar fresquitas, mas a geada ainda não tem sido muito intensa por aqui. Por agora 5,8ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: -0,4ºC / 9,1ºC



Esta manhã, às 8:20h, o sensor do carro mediu -4ºC ao passar a fronteira de Quintanilha.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2013 às 19:57)

Temperatura actual *5.6ºC* e *65%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *12.8ºC*


----------



## invent (20 Nov 2013 às 20:28)

uii, que frio, por estes lados estão neste momento 1,5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2013 às 20:29)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo, desta vez o sol brilhou todo o dia, apesar de alguma geada nas zonas abrigadas. 

temperaturas: 

3.2ºC minima 
14.0ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo já com uma boa queda na temperatura para os 6.1ºC


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Nov 2013 às 20:57)

Hoje de madrugada fui tirar fotos para a Serra Serrada (Montesinho) e o lago já estava congelado nas margens. 

Já agora, uma das fotos fica aqui : http://500px.com/photo/52710988


----------



## Hermano1x (20 Nov 2013 às 21:15)

Boas por aqui em Vila Real estão 0ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2013 às 21:24)

Boas,hoje o dia foi passado por Lisboa ,por lá foi um dia cheio de sol e sem vento ,por aqui estava a descer bem a temperatura até o vento aparecer ,com 6.0ºC 69%HR

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2013 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, hoje foi o dia maia frio deste mês. A máxima não chegou aos 11°C, a mínima desceu quase a 1°C, e aó na última meia hora a temperatura caiu quase grau e meio.
Esteve sempre sol, com vento geralmente fraco e fresco. De manhã, "caiu" a primeira geada da temporada.

Atual 3,6°C.


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2013 às 21:33)

temperatura nos 2.8ºC agora, bela descida 

Hoje de manha


----------



## jonyyy (20 Nov 2013 às 21:51)

Boas

Por aqui está uma noite calma, sem vento, mas com a temperatura à momentos nos -0.5ºC,  mais uma geada se espera..
 E este tempo seco que não passa, com as nevadas todas no extremo N e NE de Espanha


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2013 às 22:41)

Boa noite!

Vai arrefecendo aqui pelo Nordeste, adivinha-se mais uma noite fresca por aqui. Por agora 2.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

Já começa a enjoar este tempo anticiclónico.


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2013 às 23:37)

Vai caindo também a temperatura pela Cova da Beira, pelo Tortosendo registo 1.8ºC neste momento com 45% HR.
No fundo do vale, junto ao rio a temperatura ja deve andar nos 0ºC ou ate abaixo disso.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2013 às 23:57)

Temperatura actual *2.9ºC* e *75%Hr*

Dados de hoje *2.8ºC* / *12.8ºC*


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

Norther disse:


> Vai caindo também a temperatura pela Cova da Beira, pelo Tortosendo registo 1.8ºC neste momento com 45% HR.
> No fundo do vale, junto ao rio a temperatura ja deve andar nos 0ºC ou ate abaixo disso.



http://portuguese.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.3.08568

Vê ai,e confirma se estão actualizadas na hora


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2013 às 00:10)

Muito frio a esta hora, fruto de vento nulo. A temperatura vai caindo e segue em 0.8ºc. Espero que seja a primeira valente geada por estes lados, oxalá não haja vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2013 às 01:11)

Fraca descida na última hora, mas acho que a culpa é da nebulosidade alta que está a aparecer. Sigo com 0.6ºc


----------



## Hermano1x (21 Nov 2013 às 01:45)

Sigo com -2ºc
Ja esta uma valente geada


----------



## pedro303 (21 Nov 2013 às 09:12)

Bom dia, o termometro por aqui registou -1.2º, muita geada. Agora está pelos 1.5º


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Nov 2013 às 12:18)

Dia chuvoso

*4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2013 às 12:48)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança depois de uma manhã de sol temos neste inicio de tarde o céu progressivamente mais nublado e até já chuviscou ligeiramente. Está uma sensação de frio desagradável na rua devido ao vento moderado que se faz sentir. 

Por agora 8ºC mas parecem menos.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, a manhã nasceu maioritariamente nublada, com a primeira geada da temporada, e tempo bem frio. A mínima desceu quase aos negativos, e pelas 8h10, quando sai de casa, ainda eatava a descer... Estranho, não?

Neste momento, está ainda fresco, o e sol mal apareceu. 
Mínima de 0,1°C.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2013 às 12:56)

Bons dias
Hoje já houve geada com uma temperatura mínima de *-0.6ºC*
Temperatura actual *12.5ºC* e *42%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2013 às 15:16)

Boas,dia fresquinho ,manhã de céu limpo com muitas nuvens agora e vento a aumentar e ,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.9ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2013 às 16:13)

Por estes lados a mínima ficou compreendida entre -1ºc e -1.9ºc. Foi já uma valente geada de manhã, parecia que tinha nevado na erva

 Tenho que ver se arranjo alguma fórmula de registar a mínima, ou se calhar de comprar uma estação nova.

Atualmente céu muito nublado, com 10ºc.


----------



## Z13 (21 Nov 2013 às 16:51)

Por aqui sempre muito vento. Não houve inversão térmica e a mínima ficou em *1,2ºC*.

A máxima ainda foi aos 9,5ºC.

Neste momento já arrefece e registo *5,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2013 às 16:55)

Agora é sempre a descer ,com 8.9ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Nov 2013 às 16:58)

CHuva debil

Precipitaçao *2mm
*


----------



## Costa (21 Nov 2013 às 18:15)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Dia chuvoso
> 
> *4ºC*



Tenho ideia que a sua localidade não se encontra em nenhum dos distritos Portugueses a que este tópico se dirige.


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2013 às 18:17)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2013 às 18:22)

Boas,céu meio nublado e o vento passou a fraco,com 6.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2013 às 18:24)

Forma bastante original de postar Norther. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aqui em Bragança tivemos um dia frio em que a máxima não alcançou os 10ºC, o céu apresentou alguns períodos de muito nublado e chegou a chuviscar ligeiramente ao inicio da tarde.

Por agora estão cerca de 6ºC, vai arrefecendo lentamente por aqui.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2013 às 18:33)

Temperatura actual *6.4ºC* e 71%Hr

Dados de hoje *-0.6ºC* / *12.9ºC* 

Ponto de orvalho *1.6ºC*

P 1015hpa

Vento nulo


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2013 às 19:10)

Boas

5,9ºC e um chuvisco que vai molhando o chão.

Extremos de hoje: 2,3ºC / 8,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2013 às 21:15)

boas

por aqui o dia nasceu com o céu pouco nublado, com um brutal camadão de Geada. 
ao longo do dia o céu começou a ficar muito nublado. não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

-0.5ºC minima 
14.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 8.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2013 às 21:20)

Costa disse:


> Tenho ideia que a sua localidade não se encontra em nenhum dos distritos Portugueses a que este tópico se dirige.





é um amigo espanhol que decidiu postar a situação meteorológica na terra onde vive. Vê na pagina 9, dia 12 novembro se não me engano, está la ele a presentar-se


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Bom, ainda com alguma nebulosidade a evitar uma maior descida da temperatura, vão fazendo 6.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Com o vento fraco de NW a manter temperatura estável,com 7.4ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2013 às 21:41)

Esta muito  e muita Humidade, que não se pode andar na rua
Temperatura *4.6ºC* e *81%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2013 às 23:58)

E se no Sul chove, aqui fica um pouco mais quentinho com este manto de nuvens, que nos últimos instantes tem vindo a crescer de novo. 

A temperatura estava estagnada em 5.6ºc e agora parece que está a querer subir de novo, já com 5.8ºc


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2013 às 00:43)

3.0ºC agora, ja estiveram 2.8ºC mas parece que não deve descer tanto como esta madrugada anterior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia .

Desde de madrugada aguaceiros fracos até pelas 10h ,chegou aos 1.4mm,ainda muitas nuvens e o sol já tentou aparecer ,com 9.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## xtremebierzo (22 Nov 2013 às 11:27)

Costa disse:


> Tenho ideia que a sua localidade não se encontra em nenhum dos distritos Portugueses a que este tópico se dirige.



É verdade, a minha localização é na Espanha, mas não muito longe da fronteira Português, especificamente em uma linha reta é de 70 KM, um clima semelhante ao Nordeste Portugues


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2013 às 12:58)

Bons dias
Amanheceu com céu muito nublado,mas agora céu já esta praticamente limpo
Temperatura *12.4ºC* e *47%Hr*


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2013 às 13:37)

Por aqui já não chove, embora se mantenha nublado.

A temperatura a recuperar, vai nos 10.6C (13h).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2013 às 16:29)

Boas,a tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens...muito sol ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de SSE.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 12.1ºC e 1.4mm.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2013 às 16:56)

Temperatura actual *10.7ºC* e *47%Hr*
Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2013 às 17:01)

Por Bragança já temos extremos: *-1,4ºC*@*10,5ºC*

O dia foi de céu limpo. 

Neste momento temperatura em queda...  *5,9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2013 às 17:56)

boas

por aqui o dia foi já mais quentinho, com o céu geralmente nublado. 
não houve vento

temperaturas: 

7.4ºC minima
15.3ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2013 às 18:11)

Boas,limpo e a descer bem,com 6.4ºC e sem vento .


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2013 às 20:34)

Por aqui hoje a temperatura esta mais alta *8.2ºC* e pouca humidade *49%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2013 às 21:28)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.2ºC 78%HR.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2013 às 22:38)

Temperatura *5.6ºC* e *63%Hr*
Vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2013 às 23:34)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Bragança tivemos hoje um fresco mas bonito dia de sol, com geada nas primeiras horas da manhã. 

Por agora já está estamos nos negativos por aqui, a estação da ESA-IPB marca *-1.3ºC*.


----------



## xtremebierzo (23 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

*-2.7ºC* por aquí agora

Destaca Brañuelas un pueblo cerca de aqui a 1080m que marca -7.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2013 às 00:10)

Por aqui também -1,1*C.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2013 às 00:19)

Aqui também já com alguma geada, mas com valores um pouco mais elevados 

Ainda só 1.9ºC.

Destaque para as montanhas aqui a norte que já apresentam uma cobertura de neve interessante. Imagem desta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2013 às 00:29)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui também -1,1*C.



Na ESA está a refrescar bem, por agora -1.8ºC 


Deixo aqui uma foto que fiz ontem (dia 22) durante uma aula de campo perto de Aveleda.






Tal como o Dan referiu era visível uma camada de neve nas montanhas espanholas a Norte (Sanabria), infelizmente não me lembrei de fotografar nessa direcção.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2013 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Está na hora de ir enfrentar o frio, a estação do nosso companheiro Z13 marca neste momento *-3.9ºC*. 

Até logo!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2013 às 08:57)

Bom dia

Geada generalizada esta manhã com -1,4ºC ainda neste momento. A mínima por aqui ficou em -2,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2013 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 9.7ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2013 às 12:25)

Manhã fria aqui por Lamego...
dia de algum sol mas frio
temperatura atual - 5 graus
mínima de 0


----------



## xtremebierzo (23 Nov 2013 às 12:39)

Ceo limpo

Foto de oxe po la manha






*Mínima -5.4ºC*

*Máxima 9.9ºC*

Agora *8.8ºC*


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2013 às 13:47)

Boas tardes
Céu nublado por nuvens altas com o sol a tentar espreitar 
Vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura *10.9ºC* e *40%Hr*
Mínima desta madrugada *1.6ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2013 às 13:52)

Uma tarde cheia de sol e 8ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2013 às 17:42)

5ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 9.9ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (23 Nov 2013 às 18:11)

*2ºC* Por aquí


Esta noite vou sondear a temperatura no fondo de iste valle, do Rio boeza, a 690 m

Temperatura as 18:00

EN apenas 20 metros 5ºC de diferencia


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2013 às 19:18)

Boa noites a todos
Dia frio por Lamego apesar do sol
A máxima prevista era de 9 mas ficou-se pelos 7 graus.
Temperatura Atual - 4


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2013 às 19:27)

E depois de mais uma mínima de desilusão que se ficou pelos 4.4ºc, com súbita subida, devido penso que ao vento e também à nebulosidade do céu, de momento o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura vai caindo muito devagarinho, para já com 6.7ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2013 às 19:37)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui também -1,1*C.



Muito boa noite Z13, fiquei curioso ao ver a pressão da sua estação, porque motivo está tão baixa em relação à pressão da estação de Bragança disponibilizada pelo IPMA?


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2013 às 19:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Muito boa noite Z13, fiquei curioso ao ver a pressão da sua estação, porque motivo está tão baixa em relação à pressão da estação de Bragança disponibilizada pelo IPMA?



Boas, 
pelo facto da minha estação estar a registar a pressão "real" e o IPMA a pressão corrigida ao nível do mar.
Por uma questão de coerência esta convencionado que os valores da Pressão Atmosférica devem ser sempre apresentados como valores à altitude "zero" ou Nível do Mar pois 2 registos do mesmo local mas a altitudes diferentes apresentariam valores distintos!
O meu grande problema é que a Consola da minha velhinha Oregon tem já alguns botões que não funcionam... E um deles é o da Correcção de Altitude, pelo que não lhe consigo introduzir a minha Altitude para ela fazer a compensação... 
Espero que 2014 me tragam uma nova companheira de registos!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2013 às 20:08)

Z13 disse:


> Boas,
> pelo facto da minha estação estar a registar a pressão "real" e o IPMA a pressão corrigida ao nível do mar.
> Por uma questão de coerência esta convencionado que os valores da Pressão Atmosférica devem ser sempre apresentados como valores à altitude "zero" ou Nível do Mar pois 2 registos do mesmo local mas a altitudes diferentes apresentariam valores distintos!
> O meu grande problema é que a Consola da minha velhinha Oregon tem já alguns botões que não funcionam... E um deles é o da Correcção de Altitude, pelo que não lhe consigo introduzir a minha Altitude para ela fazer a compensação...
> Espero que 2014 me tragam uma nova companheira de registos!!



Não sabia desses pormenores, pensava que a estação já vinha com tudo pronto. Nem sabia que eram feitos esses ajustes. Também não tenho nenhuma estação como a sua. 

Pelo que eu percebi, então se a sua estação estivesse a 0m, daria a pressão correta, mas no seu caso esses valores são influenciados pela altitude mais elevada, não é? Se bem me lembro quanto maior a altitude menor é a pressão.


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2013 às 20:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pelo que eu percebi, então se a sua estação estivesse a 0m, daria a pressão correta, mas no seu caso esses valores são influenciados pela altitude mais elevada, não é? Se bem me lembro quanto maior a altitude menor é a pressão.



É isso mesmo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2013 às 20:45)

Boas,céu limpo e vento a ficar moderado de N,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2013 às 20:46)

boas

dia de sol, com algumas nuvens altas. houve vento durante a noite, e manha o que não fez baixar muito a temperatura. o vento abrandou depois do almoço, regressou por volta das 17h desde então o sopra fraco a moderado. 

extremos: 

4.2ºC minima
13.6ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 8.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2013 às 20:53)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por muito vento, mesmo muito vento, e bem frio. O céu esteve parcial a maioritariamente nublado, em geral por nuvens altas. A máxima foi de 10,0ºc e a mínima de 4,4ºC (devido ao vento e à nebulosidade, julgo).

Atual 5,9ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2013 às 22:01)

Vento moderado
Temperatura actual *8.3ºC* e *48%Hr*

Dados de hoje *1.6ºC* / *11.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2013 às 22:17)

6.2ºc, e o vento está na mesma como a lesma. Assim nem sequer chego outra vez à mínima de 3ºc prevista pelo IPMA, para Viseu. 

Contudo a sensação térmica deve ser bem baixa, fui lá fora e congelei as mãos.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2013 às 00:35)

os sensores da estação ficaram sem pilhas 
Amanha la vou ter que substitui-las, só duraram uns 3 meses


----------



## Sanxito (24 Nov 2013 às 00:49)

Boas.
Nas Penhas da Saude estão -2.2ºc com vento de Norte e windchill de -7ºc.
Deve estar engraçado, então na Torre, Ui ui...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2013 às 01:33)

panda disse:


> os sensores da estação ficaram sem pilhas
> Amanha la vou ter que substitui-las, só duraram uns 3 meses



O meu transmissor de temperaturas vai fazer 2 anos agora no fim de Dezembro, as pilhas têm-se aguentado bem, não sei se o facto de estar numa varanda está relacionado com a sua duração.

Entretanto sigo 5.6ºc e vento fraco, com céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2013 às 11:39)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2013 às 11:52)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada por estas bandas.

Registei uma mínima de -2,2ºC, noutras zonas da cidade a mínima andou pelos -4ºC.

Por agora sol e 5,7ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2013 às 12:41)

Bons dias
 Pilhas já mudadas 
Céu limpo e vento forte com rajadas de *53.3Km/h*
Temperatura *10.8ºC* e *48%Hr*
P 1018hpa


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Nov 2013 às 13:55)

Boas

Por aquí a mínima quedouse en *-5.9ºC*


Na sonda que onte situei o fondo diste val, apenas diferencia

-6.1ºC frente os -5.9ºC no meu jardin.


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Nov 2013 às 15:00)

Esta e una termografía satelite, para ver a zonas con mais inversión térmica






No caso de Bragança a zona maís fría e a zona de Gimonde, bastante mais fría que Bragança

Pero sen duda alguna pa pueblo frío PUEBLA DE SANABRIA

O paraiso das xeadas.  *24-11-2013	 08:00	-9,5 ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2013 às 16:37)

Boas,hoje já foi de céu limpinho ,pequena subida de temperatura ,com 11.8ºC e o vento moderado de N.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2013 às 16:57)

Muito boa tarde 

De dia para dia a mínima vai sendo mais alta, ou por outras palavras desde a mínima de quinta feira que tem vindo sempre a subir. Hoje ficou-se pelos 4.6ºc  acima dos 4.4ºc do dia anterior.

A máxima foi um pouco mais alta que ontem com 12.7ºc.

O vento insiste em não abrandar sendo fraco com rajadas moderadas.

De momento a consola marca 10.8ºc, o céu é limpo e já perspectivo uma noite de desilusão no que toca a mínimas.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2013 às 18:06)

Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte, máxima rajada *53.3Km/h* 
Temperatura actual *9.5ºC* e *51%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *12ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2013 às 18:12)

Boas,o vento continua de NNE,com 9.8ºC 49%HR.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2013 às 18:19)

Céu limpo e temperatura a rondar ainda os 8ºC. Extremos na estação do IPB de -4,4ºC / 12,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com o vendaval na madrugada e manha, vento é geralmente fraco, com rajadas frequentes moderadas. 

temperaturas: 

13.6ºC máxima
5.8ºC minima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e sigo com 9.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2013 às 20:23)

O vento continua de N e ,com 8.9ºC 49%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2013 às 21:00)

Alguém sabe quando é que esta ventania vai acabar e porque é que está a ocorrer? Tem a ver com proximidade de centros barométricos? Por acaso nunca entendi isso muito bem.

A realidade é que o frio lá fora é tremendo, mas a temperatura não desce, está paradinha há mais de uma hora nos 7.8ºc, com este vento moderado.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2013 às 21:24)

Boa noite, Condições Actuais: 
Covilhã - Temperatura 6.4ºc
Temperatura Sensível: 3ºc
Penhas da Saúde - Temperatura: -1ºc 
Temperatura Sensível: -5ºc


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2013 às 21:52)

Mais uma noite com condições favoráveis à geada, embora com valores de temperatura ligeiramente mais altos que ontem. 3,7ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2013 às 22:00)

Temperatura nos *8.1ºC* e *52%Hr*
Vento moderado a forte de N


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2013 às 23:40)

E se o vento devia amainar, começa é a acelerar cada vez mais

Neste momento o vento é moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes.

A temperatura, claro que ainda não baixou muito, e por este andar acredito que vou ter uma mínima entre os 6ºc e 5ºc. Só se o vento acalmar, é que será diferente.

Mas atualmente e já há bastante tempo que o termómetro marca 6.8ºc.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2013 às 23:58)

Registei a pouco uma rajada de vento de *103Km/h* até as janelas abanaram.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Nov 2013 às 00:08)

panda disse:


> Registei a pouco uma rajada de vento de *103Km/h* até as janelas abanaram.




A meteorologia por vezes é tão insólita 

Já cheguei a ver menos intensidade de vento, com depressões à porta e alerta amarelo referente ao mesmo, e hoje sem tempo agreste é isto que se vê


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2013 às 01:43)

Boa noite!

A aqui em Bragança estamos a ter mais uma noite "negativa", a estação do IPB e a do Z13 já seguem ambas nos *-2.4ºC*, são de prever mínimas a rondar os -4ºC tal como ocorreu nas duas noites anteriores.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2013 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

céu limpo e *3,2ºC*.

A mínima ficou em *-4,2ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (25 Nov 2013 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2013*

Boas

Ceo limpo, como todos los días

*Mínima -4.9ºC* Agora 5.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2013 às 15:16)

Boas ,céu limpo e o vento sempre a rolar ,com 13.3ºC 39%Hr.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2013 às 18:27)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Bragança tivemos um dia igual aos anteriores em termos meteorológicos, mínima a rondar os -4ºC máxima a rondar 12ºC e sol, muito sol e céu limpo. 

Por agora vai refrescando novamente para mais uma noite geada, veremos até onde vai hoje a mínima, por agora 6.1ºC na estação da ESA/IPB.

Em alguns lugares mais sombrios em que o sol mal bate a geada não chega a descongelar completamente.


----------



## james (25 Nov 2013 às 18:35)

Boa tarde . A relatar de Valpacos : 

Ceu limpo , mas com muito frio . 

T atual : 3 °
T max:   10 °


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2013 às 18:48)

O vento esta a intensificar para a noite
Temperatura actual *9.7ºC* e *48%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

Boas,tarde de sol e algum vento,com 9.2ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 15.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2013 às 20:40)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com o vendaval a não deixar aqui a malta do prédio dormir, a caleira faz um zumbido muito chato... o vento esteve moderado com rajadas algumas bem fortes, foi todo o santo dia assim.

temperaturas: 

6.1ºC minima
12.0ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento moderado e sigo com 9.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2013 às 21:17)

Por aqui o vento de N a segurar a temperatura ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes, e temperatura estagnada.

 Mas quando é que este vento se vai embora?

Temp. Atual- 7.8ºc

Temp. Mínima: 5.6ºc


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2013 às 23:34)

Continuam os dias de geada, tempo típico do nosso Inverno. 

Céu limpo e 1,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: -2,1ºC / 10,1ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (25 Nov 2013 às 23:49)

QUe monotomía de tempo, noite fría e xeada, polo día sol, e temperaturas agradables o sol, frío a sombra


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2013 às 23:54)

Boas noites, noite fresca com vento moderado a forte, por vezes com fortes rajadas que fazem tremer os vidros, amanha tudo indica que vai continuar o vento forte pela Cova da Beira.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2013 às 00:07)

Boa noite!

Começamos o novo dia com* -0.9ºC* na estação da ESA/IPB, provavelmente vamos para a quarta noite consecutiva de -4ºC de mínima. Não há chuva mas pelo menos temos boas mínimas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2013 às 00:14)

Que vergonha até o Alentejo tem temperaturas mais baixas que eu.

Prossigo com 6.8, e vento um pouco mais fraco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2013 às 00:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que vergonha até o Alentejo tem temperaturas mais baixas que eu.
> 
> Prossigo com 6.8, e vento um pouco mais fraco.




Não é só o Alentejo.. por terras algarvias tambem á temperaturas bem menores que essa neste momento


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2013 às 00:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que vergonha até o Alentejo tem temperaturas mais baixas que eu.
> 
> Prossigo com 6.8, e vento um pouco mais fraco.



Será possível que tenhas o sensor demasiado protegido e por isso estar a apresentar valores mais altos que os reais? Se tivesses alguma estação próxima para comparares com os teus valores seria fixe.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2013 às 02:06)

MSantos disse:


> Será possível que tenhas o sensor demasiado protegido e por isso estar a apresentar valores mais altos que os reais? Se tivesses alguma estação próxima para comparares com os teus valores seria fixe.



É possível, o meu transmissor está debaixo de uma varanda virada a oeste, não está muito exposto ao vento contudo eu tenho uma sonda exposta a Este que passa pela janela, e ambos marcam temperaturas geralmente na mesma casa de grau, mas nunca as mesmas décimas isto porque o meu termómetro de sonda é esquisito está sempre a mudar de temperaturas. Por exemplo quando a minha pequena estação La Crosse Technology acusa 6.8, o termómetro alterna a temperatura entre 6.5ºc , 6.6ºc, 6.7ºc, 6.8ºc, 6.9ºc demora um bocadinho e volta outra vez a 6.5ºc e repete-se assim o ciclo. 

Mas tenho fé que esteja a efetuar medições mais ou menos corretas, a estação de Viseu (cidade) também tem temperaturas superiores ao Sul, assim como a da Covilhã do Spiritmind, entre outras. 

O verdadeiro culpado acho que se chama *vento*...


----------



## VitorBaia (26 Nov 2013 às 02:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que vergonha até o Alentejo tem temperaturas mais baixas que eu.
> 
> Prossigo com 6.8, e vento um pouco mais fraco.



É normal que isso aconteça nestes dias de vento e estáveis. O ar que chega a Tondela desce de cotas bem mais elevadas. Essa descida provoca um aquecimento de cerca de 1ºC por cada 100m de desnivel. Nos dias sem vento ou com vento de outra direcção deve ter minimas mais generosas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2013 às 02:29)

VitorBaia disse:


> É normal que isso aconteça nestes dias de vento e estáveis. O ar que chega a Tondela desce de cotas bem mais elevadas. Essa descida provoca um aquecimento de cerca de 1ºC por cada 100m de desnivel. Nos dias sem vento ou com vento de outra direcção deve ter minimas mais generosas.



Bom, em relação à direção do vento fazer variar a temperatura só verifiquei isso com a máxima, porque geralmente por estes cantos sempre que há vento a mínima estabiliza. Porém talvez tenha acontecido um caso ou outro que e eu nem me tenha apercebido.  

Ainda na mínima de quinta-feira passada registei -1.5ºc, mas porque o vento era nulo (penso eu). 


Entretanto o sensor vai marcando 6ºc.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima aqui em Bragança ainda foi mais baixa do que nas noites anteriores tendo sido de *-4.7ºC* na estação da ESA/IPB e também na estação do nosso colega *Z13*. 

Por agora 0.1ºC na estação da ESA/IPB mas ainda -1.0ºC na estação do Z13.

Até logo!


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2013 às 10:24)

Ainda 1,5ºC e o céu coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de -2,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2013 às 10:48)

Bom dia! 

Chaves Aeródromo está de volta! 

Ás 9h ainda *-3.5ºC*, começou a gelar ontem às 22h, a mínima foi de -*4.1ºC* mas junto ao rio deve ter sido mais baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia .

O vento por cá continua  e ,chegada de nuvens altas ,com 12.2ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2013 às 13:05)

Início de tarde fresco por aqui, ainda só 6ºC, com vento e nuvens altas.


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Nov 2013 às 13:25)

Ceo limpo

*Mínima -5.3ºC*

Foto de esta maña as 12:00


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2013 às 13:58)

Boas,continua o ambiente fresquinho,o vento continua a rolar em força ,com muito sol...11.9ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2013 às 18:39)

Boas,o ambiente já vai ficando fresquinho,com 7.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2013 às 19:38)

O dia mais frio deste Inverno, para já.

Extremos de hoje: -2ºC / 8ºC

Por agora o vento quase nulo, céu limpo e 3ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2013 às 19:48)

Por aqui foi mais um dia marcado pelo vento moderado a forte de N NE, neste momento registo uma temperatura de 5.6ºC com vento de 15 KM/h e rajadas na ordem dos 25 KM/h


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2013 às 19:59)

Está um rico vendaval aqui, a luz já chegou a ir abaixo. Que tempestade mais seca

Curiosamente a temperatura está agora mais baixa que ontem pela mesma hora, com 6.8ºc.


----------



## xtremebierzo (26 Nov 2013 às 20:53)

2.2ºC agora mesmo

A rutina distes días
E sen apenas neve nas montañas


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2013 às 21:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com a ventania a marcar a presença. o vento anda doido, soprou moderado a forte durante a madrugada e inicio da manha (7.30h)  depois abradou andou entre o fraco a moderado a tarde, agora voltou ao moderado a forte. 

a temperatura por aqui também não tem baixado muito: 

6.1ºC minima
11.8ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas algumas bem fortes, sigo com 7.0ºC


----------



## jotackosta (26 Nov 2013 às 21:27)

Boas noites!

Neste momento 5.6ºC e bastante vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2013 às 21:43)

E ao contrário dos dias anteriores em  que o vento tem mantido a temperatura por longas horas, neste momento o vento moderado com rajadas fortes, vai deixando baixar a temperatura, mas com muita dificuldade.

*Temp. Atual:* 5.8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2013 às 22:00)

Boas ,o vento por cá continua ,com 5.1ºC 53%HR.


----------



## jonyyy (26 Nov 2013 às 22:10)

Boas

Por aqui , (como por quase todo o interior), têm sido uns dias e noites bem gelados, ainda por cima com este vendaval  de NE que parece não ter fim, a sorte é estar sol,  porque senão....
 Temperatura máxima hoje a rondar os 4ºC
Neste momento o meu termómetro já marca um pouquinho abaixo de 0ºC e continua o vento bem forte, com sorte pode ser que 5ª se veja algo por aqui, mas só com sorte..


----------



## Sanxito (26 Nov 2013 às 23:22)

Boas.
Pelas Penhas da Saude o termómetro já bateu nos -5.0ºc pelas 22H58, e com o vento a soprar já deve estar bem dificil... 
Subida repentina e segue pelos -3.3ºc
Cumprimentos.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2013 às 23:58)

Vento moderado
Temperatura actual *4.1ºC*
Wind chill *1ºC*

Dados de hoje *4.1ºC* / *10.2ºC*


----------



## Barreto (27 Nov 2013 às 00:49)

Há possibilidade de neve na serra? No meteoblue há alguma probabilidade mas não se é muito fiável.. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 03:53)

Boa madrugada!

Acabou a minha noitada de estudo mas ainda tenho energia para ir consultar os valores de temperatura aqui em Bragança, neste momento as estações on-line da cidade (Z13 e ESA/IPB) marcam ambas -3.3ºC, ainda há mais umas horas de arrefecimento em perspectiva logo provavelmente termos a 5ª noite com temperatura ente os -4ºC e os -5ºC.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA50

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php

Infelizmente nosso companheiro fil já não possui estação com dados on-line pois ficava na zona mais alta da cidade e seria interessante para comparação em noites de inversão térmica.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia. 

Chaves continua com a temperatura mais baixa do país, pena Mirandela estar off!

*7UTC: -4.9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

por Bragança céu limpo, sol e *-3,4ºC*

Esta noite foi a mais fria da época até agora, com uma mínima de *-5,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2013 às 14:33)

Boas ,sol e vento moderado ,com 10.4ºC 42%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2013 às 16:03)

Boas tardes.

Ai o que doia andar na rua esta manhã, e ainda por cima a pedalar. Desde o fim-de-semana que o vento é muito forte pela manhã e ao final da tarde, o que agrava o frio já por si muito.
O sol tem sido contante também, mas a máxima raramente chega aos 10ºC.

Mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2013 às 16:26)

Boas,o vento já algum tempo que sossegou ,ainda sol com 10.4ºC 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 11.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2013 às 18:17)

Já vai refrescando ,com 8.1ºC vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Nov 2013 às 18:41)

Dados do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 10.8ºc

Temp. Mínima: 3.1ºc 

Para já vento fraco e boa descida de temperatura, com 6.0ºc

Será que chega aos negativos se o vento assim continuar?


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um dia em tudo igual aos anteriores (sol & frio).

Por agora vai arrefecendo, estão 4.1ºC na estação que me serve de referência , a próxima noite ao que tudo indica terá mais uma mínima negativa.

Não há forma de sairmos deste tempo anticiclónico...


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2013 às 19:16)

Boa noite.

Céu limpo e 3,6ºC por aqui.

Os meus extremos aqui por Bragança: -1,6ºC / 8,2ºC

Mas por Miranda o dia esteve bem mais agreste, o vento não deu tréguas, o windchill por lá pouco deve ter passado de 0ºC nas horas centrais do dia.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2013 às 20:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com o vento já mais fraco. 

temperaturas: 

4.0ºC minima
12.1ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 7.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Nov 2013 às 21:00)

Neste momento *5.9ºC*. 

Min: *2.5ºC* (06:55)

Máx: *11.0ºC* (13:56)


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2013 às 21:32)

ac_cernax disse:


> Neste momento *5.9ºC*.
> 
> Min: *2.5ºC* (06:55)
> 
> Máx: *11.0ºC* (13:56)



Quem é vivo sempre aparece.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2013 às 22:13)

Boas,por aqui manda o vento ,com 5.6ºC 50%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Nov 2013 às 22:24)

Lá se vai a expectativa de que a temperatura ia para valores negativos, o vento está mais forte de novo, sopra de vez em quando moderado. A temperatura não tem caído, mantendo-se nos 5.6ºc. 


Mas que vento mais irritante, ainda se viesse com a chuva era uma coisa, agora assim?


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2013 às 23:11)

Avizinha-se mais uma madrugada fria, a temperatura na estação do IPB já vai nos -2,3ºC e ao contrário de Tondela aqui quase não há vento. 

Extremos no IPB de -5,2ºC / 9,2ºC e no IM de -2,4ºC / 9,8ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2013 às 23:27)

Vento moderado
Temperatura actual *5ºC* e *56%Hr*
Wind chill *1ºC* 

Dados de hoje *3.1ºC* / *10.2ºC*


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2013 às 23:51)

Pelos meus lados 4.3ºC Panda , o vento é que não nos larga não é


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2013 às 01:01)

Boa noite!

A este ritmo esta noite  vai ser mais fria que as anteriores estação do IPB já marca* -3.4ºC*, não será de estranhar que a mínima alcance valores da ordem dos *-6ºC*

Às 0h UTC a estação do IPMA ainda marcava -0.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2013 às 01:41)

A tua cidade amanha vai estar interessante.
Se tiveres oportunidade, depois partilha umas fotos do gelo/geada.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia

Manhã ventosa e até com algumas nuvens por aqui.

Com o vento a mínima não desceu muito, apenas -0,8ºC por aqui, mas em locais abrigados os valores foram bem mais baixos. 

Por aqui tivemos a geada do costume, mas na Serra da Nogueira as nuvens deixaram uma bonita sincelada que se consegue ver mesmo daqui da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2013 às 10:18)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> A este ritmo esta noite  vai ser mais fria que as anteriores estação do IPB já marca* -3.4ºC*, não será de estranhar que a mínima alcance valores da ordem dos *-6ºC*
> 
> Às 0h UTC a estação do IPMA ainda marcava -0.1ºC.



Tal como o Dan já referiu o vento não deixou a mínima descer tanto como nos dias anteriores, embora tivesse começado a arrefecer mais cedo pois o vento era nulo até ao principio da madrugada mas depois apareceu e a inversão parou e estragou aquela que seria uma rica mínima na estação do IPB, que acabou por ser, ainda assim de -3.9°C logo à 1h46.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2013 às 13:14)

Boas ,mais uma noite e manhã que está a ser ,a ventania continua e ,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo...neste momento algumas nuvens baixas ,com 10.1ºC 52%HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (28 Nov 2013 às 13:18)

*Miínima de -4.5ºC* Ceo limpo, isto e horrible nada de neve nin una soa nube


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2013 às 15:01)

Boas ,mais nuvens ,quando o sol desaparece...fica cá um barbeiro ,com 9.3ºC 56%HR e a ventania continua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2013 às 15:46)

Sem sol com 8.7ºC e a ventania acalmar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2013 às 18:20)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 7.4ºC 64%HR.

Dados de hoje 1.5ºC / 10.4ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2013 às 18:37)

Boas tarde.

Por Viseu o tempo tem estado algo frio, com bastante vento; ainda que hoje bem mais moderado que nos últimos dias. O sol esteve sempre presente, mas hoje a máxima foi mais baixa, e sentiu-se bem isso. 
A mínima foi também mais baixa, mas não deu para geada.

Atual 8,8ºC, com 8,8ºC de máxima de mínima de 1,6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2013 às 19:25)

Vento fraco e agora com algumas rajadas mais intensas, temperatura nos 6.8ºc


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

Por aqui céu algo nublado com vento fraco de NE a rondar os 5 Km/h e 6.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2013 às 20:40)

boas

por aqui dia de sol, com o vento a parar completamente ao meio da tarde ...

extremos: 

3.7ºC minima
12.1ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, agora já sem vento e sigo com 6.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Boas ,vento fraco com 6.5ºC 61%HR.


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2013 às 21:43)

Boa noite!

Por aqui já há algum tempo que entramos nos negativos... -2,0ºC actuais.

Se o vento não aparecer teremos a noite mais fresca da época até agora!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2013 às 21:53)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui já há algum tempo que entramos nos negativos... -2,0ºC actuais.
> 
> Se o vento não aparecer teremos a noite mais fresca da época até agora!!



Ontem parecia que ia ser igual, mas depois o vento estragou tudo, esperemos que hoje não aconteça o mesmo. 

Cheguei à pouco a casa e pude constatar que já há alguma geada por cima dos carros, na estação da ESA/IPB já vamos com *-2.6ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (28 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

Como estão as coisas pela Serra da Estrela?


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2013 às 22:08)

jotackosta disse:


> Como estão as coisas pela Serra da Estrela?



Acho que pode haver alguns aguaceiros de neve durante esta madrugada e amanhã. Mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2013 às 22:12)

A temperatura teima em não descer por causa do senhor vento, que nos últimos dias achou que estes cantos seriam a sua melhor casa

Ele deve estar para se ir deitar porque enfraqueceu nos últimos instantes, deixando a temperatura ir aos 6.2.

Quando é que eu poderei voltar a ver uma boa geada? Apesar da mínima ter atingido valores na casa de 1ºc, não se viu uma ponta de gelo.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2013 às 23:53)

o vento esta de regresso, embora fraco com algumas rajadas mais moderadas. a temperatura estagnou nos 6.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2013 às 00:00)

em Gouveia neste momento segunda a malta de la através de facebook, esta frio vento fraco e 3ºC de temperatura (atenção que foi familiares que me informaram) ;D


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2013 às 00:30)

Boas noites, neste momento ceu limpo, sem vento, 54% HR, 1025 hpa e com uma temperatura 0.2ºC


----------



## VitorBaia (29 Nov 2013 às 00:44)

Vou iniciar hoje a publicação de previsões para a Serra da Estrela no Portal dos Bombeiros. A vossa observação vai ser util para identificar fenomenos locais. Agradeço alertas dos erros, nas temperaturas desvios de 2ºC já me interessam, inferior a isso é a minha margem de erro. Podem pôr-me esses alertas na página de facebook.
Agradecido.
http://www.bombeiros.pt/destaques/previsao-meteorologica-para-serra-da-estrela-2911-0112.html
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia?ref=hl


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã fresquita de geada por aqui. Na ESA a mínima chegou a -5,7ºC. Por aqui fiquei em -3,4ºC. 

Segue o céu limpo e -2,8ºC por agora.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia!

Vou sair agora para ir para as aulas, a estação da minha escola marca neste momento a módica quantia de *-5.3ºC*, temperatura que vou ter que enfrentar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2013 às 09:14)

Muito frio esta manhã mais uma vez na região transmontana... fortes inversões térmicas, têm sido uma constante:

*8 UTC:

Chaves: -5.8ºC
Bragança: -4.5ºC
Miranda do Douro: -4.4ºC*

Uma lástima que *Mirandela* continue off!


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2013 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Pelos meus lados "apenas" chegou aos *-5,4ºC*...


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2013 às 11:19)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Vou sair agora para ir para as aulas, a estação da minha escola marca neste momento a módica quantia de *-5.3ºC*, temperatura que vou ter que enfrentar.



 é mesmo assim...

Às 8h30, quando tirei as filhotas de casa, a minha estação também marcava *-5,3ºC*...

Já tem sido pior... (-7ºC/-8ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2013 às 11:54)

Bom dia ...hoje o ambiente na rua bem melhor,pelo menos vento maluco não há ,mais um dia de seca,e parece que é para continuar,ainda por muitos dias ,com 12.2ºC 40%hr.


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Nov 2013 às 12:26)

Ceo limpo

Temperatura mínima* -5.7ºC*

Agora *7.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2013 às 15:24)

Boas ,muito sol e uma tarde agradável,vento fraco com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2013 às 17:17)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente já vai refrescando e o vento aumentar de NNE,com 10.8ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2013 às 18:42)

Bom o senhor vento deitou-se muito tarde, e a mínima só conseguiu chegar a 1.0ºc, tenho de dizer que ele teve uma noite de insónia, lá estava doente e andou volta e não volta a pé, juntamente com subidas e descidas constantes da temperatura. 

Para já vento fraco e 8.7ºc já há algum tempo.


----------



## xtremebierzo (29 Nov 2013 às 19:40)

Notase a inversión térmicaa


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2013 às 20:04)

Z13;401089Às 8h30 disse:
			
		

> *-5,3ºC*[/COLOR]...
> 
> Já tem sido pior... (-7ºC/-8ºC)



Na viagem para Miranda o carro chegou a registar -7ºC na fronteira de Quintanilha.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2013 às 20:08)

Esta manhã, a geada no para-brisas do meu carro.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2013 às 21:13)

Boas!

Hoje de manhã por volta das 8:30 ainda deu para tirar 2 fotos quando ia a caminho do IPB.

Um pequeno lago num parque aqui perto apresentava uma fina camada de gelo.






Geada no lameiro do IPB.






Por aqui já vamos embalados para mais uma noite gelada, -1.4ºC no IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2013 às 21:25)

Boas,vento de N,com 7.5ºC 63%HR.


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Nov 2013 às 21:46)

A noite de ontem registei -4ºc 

E agora já estão -1ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2013 às 22:42)

Mas porque será que o vento não arreda pé aqui da terra?

Ele é fraco mas conserva a temperatura que é um mimo. Sigo ainda com uns quentinhos 6.3ºc


----------



## xtremebierzo (30 Nov 2013 às 00:52)

Acabo de facer un recorrido co carro buscando as zonas con mellor inversión térmica






*-6ºC* a 1:00, menuda geada ten que haber as 8:00 , a zona está a una altitude de 750 m

MEntras tanto aquí -2.5ºC


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2013 às 01:46)

6.5ºC por aqui


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2013 às 11:32)

Bom dia!

Uma manhã igual às anteriores, com uma boa inversão térmica, e mínima de *-4,7ºC* na minha estação.

Por agora, sol e *5,6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

Por falar em inversões térmicas...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de seca ... com muito sol,vento fraco e a temperatura vai subindo com ambiente na rua agradável,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2013 às 11:56)

8ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 0.7ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (30 Nov 2013 às 12:51)

*Mínima -4.5ºC*
*Máxima 5.1ºC*

Nubrao de nubes altas


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2013 às 19:07)

A EMA de Chaves(Aeródromo) registou ontem  uma minima de *-6,3ºC*, o valor mais baixo deste mês em todas as estações da rede do IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2013 às 19:14)

Boas,tarde morna e muito sol,o vento está a ficar moderado,com 9.7ºC 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2013 às 19:28)

boas 

estou em Gouveia desde ontem a noite, hoje o dia foi de sol, tornado-se nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde. o vento soprou fraco praticamente durante toda a noite e dia. 

temperaturas de hoje: 

0.5ºC minima
10.1ºC máxima


atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## jonyyy (30 Nov 2013 às 20:26)

Boas

Depois de uma semana bem gelada, hoje foi um dia bem agradável por estes lados. mínima de 0ºC e máxima de 7.5ºC, com pouco vento e nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,o vento continua de NNE,com 8.5ºC 62%HR.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2013 às 21:57)

Boa noite a todos,
Por Lamego dia com nuvens altas e fresco
Máxima de 8 graus
mínima de 0
Atual  4.5ºC


----------



## JazCrazy (19 Dez 2013 às 15:43)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, a geada no para-brisas do meu carro.



Parecem Fractais, muito bonito. Parabens Boas fotos.


----------

